# Peltier Element als CPU-Kühler



## chmee (26. Juni 2005)

Hat sich jemand damit beschäftigt, es vielleicht schon ausprobiert ?

Reichelt.de hat welche im Sortiment, die ab etwa 17W losgehen und delta-t-max° 67° aufweisen.
Bei http://www.reichelt.de nach TECB 13 suchen.
Reichen 67° ? Da ein Peltier ja 2 Seiten hat, müsste man die heisse Seite passiv mit
Kupfer aus dem Gehäuse abführen....

mfg chmee


----------



## NomadSoul (26. Juni 2005)

Versuchtnoch nicht da mir atm dazu das Kleingeld fehlt. Ich hatte den Gedanken eine "Klimanalge" für den PC zu Basteln. 

Aber in naher Zukunft werd ich mich da mal ran machen =)


----------

